# The New Gloworm CX Urban and Trail + X2 Adventure



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey All

As we're just about to release our new and first self contained lights we'd thought we'd give you a quick preview.

It was introduced at Interbike this year and those who saw it thought it was ground breaking.

This will just be a quick outline with more pics to come soon!

The CX was born out of the demand for lights without cables and as LED and battery technology improved we decided it was time to make an entry into the market space.

The CX is designed around the form factor of the X2 but that's where it ends.

*USB Tech*
The lights are USB chargable and can accept a charge whilst in use - therefore can be used with a dynamo supplied intermediary device. Additionally, they can be used as a power pack to charge another device for a short period - this can also be done whilst the light is in use.

*Weight and Component Choice*
The light itself weighs 200g and uses XPG2 and XML2 LEDs in addition to 2600mAh (Urban) and 3400mAh (Trail) batteries.

*Price*
The lights will retail for appx $135 USD for the Urban and $179 USD for the Trail.

*Specs*
CX Urban 900 Lumens/CX Trail 1300 Lumens
XPG2 LEDs/XML2 LEDs
Weight: 200g
Runtime: 2.5hrs (From High)
Fully Programmable (same functionality as the X Series)
Removable wired remote button (uses USB Port)
Interchangeable optics 
Bar (quarter turn style) or Helmet Mount (GoPro Style)
OTG Charge Capability









More pictures to follow soon, but needless to say we are very ecited about this product!

*X2 Adventure*

The X2 Adventure is a new idea designed for those wanting a small lighting package without sacrificing the light output of the X2 light head.

The X2 Adventure is provided with a 2 cell, high capacity battery instead of a 4 cell battery. The 2 cell high capacity battery uses 3400 mAh cells instead of 2900 mAh and will run an X2 light for about 1.75 hrs on full power!

X2 Adventure RRP $235


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

The X2 Adventure is available from Action LED Lights by choosing the 2016 X2 with the 3.4Ah battery option.
We are also now offering that battery option with the X1.


----------



## JIMSLICK (Nov 19, 2012)

Do you have a weight on the 3.4 battery and can it be mounted on the back of helmet thanks


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

JIMSLICK said:


> Do you have a weight on the 3.4 battery and can it be mounted on the back of helmet thanks


Its the same size as our current 2 cell battery, and weighs just over 100gm. It can easily be used on the back of a helmet! Cheers


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Sweet looking lights. Is it possible for either the user or for you guys to change out the batteries?

One of the concerns I have with self contained lights is that the LEDs will probably outlive me, but the batteries definitely have a shelf life.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

formula4speed said:


> Sweet looking lights. Is it possible for either the user or for you guys to change out the batteries?
> 
> One of the concerns I have with self contained lights is that the LEDs will probably outlive me, but the batteries definitely have a shelf life.


Batteries are definitely replaceable. The back plate is made of carbon reinforced nylon and secured using a very simple system. All you need to do is slip your finger nail under the edge and slide it out. The battery will then simply slide out.

Cheers


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Awesome, that makes the Urban sound like the ideal commuter light to me.

Will the remote be basically the same functionally as your X series lights? It would be cool if you could go up or down in power rather than just cycle.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

formula4speed said:


> Awesome, that makes the Urban sound like the ideal commuter light to me.
> 
> Will the remote be basically the same functionally as your X series lights? It would be cool if you could go up or down in power rather than just cycle.


The switch is exactly the same as the X Series light, with the exception it plugs into the USB Port.

You can programme the light for only two modes which will allow a toggle rather than a cycle.

Hope that helps!

B


----------



## Appel (Dec 10, 2014)

Is the beampattern for the Urban light adapted for urban/commuter use??

I'm a fan of cut off beampatterns that put the light where you want it without blinding oncoming traffic.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Appel said:


> Is the beampattern for the Urban light adapted for urban/commuter use??
> 
> I'm a fan of cut off beampatterns that put the light where you want it without blinding oncoming traffic.


We are still developing the cutoff style optic, however there is an after market hood that helps with the dispersion of light. We are aiming to have the new optic ready in a few months and will be retro fittable.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> We are still developing the cutoff style optic, however there is an after market hood that helps with the dispersion of light. We are aiming to have the new optic ready in a few months and will be retro fittable.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Bruce


I currently own your X2 (latest version) and XS, will I be able to retrofit this cutoff style optic to my current lights?
Mole


----------



## Appel (Dec 10, 2014)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> We are still developing the cutoff style optic, however there is an after market hood that helps with the dispersion of light. We are aiming to have the new optic ready in a few months and will be retro fittable.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Bruce


This sounds really promising! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> I currently own your X2 (latest version) and XS, will I be able to retrofit this cutoff style optic to my current lights?
> Mole


Unfortunately not, the CX optic is an integrated dual optic. This optic will also be used for another light to be released in about 6 months 

At the moment we include a spot/spot and spot/wide optic in the CX sets. We will in the future offer a wide/wide (eliptical) and a commute (cutoff).

Cheers


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Guys

Here are some more images of the CX Trail (1300 Lumen). This time in use on a road bike and as presented in the box.

I used it this morning over a 60km ride and got plenty of interest form other riders - especially the removable remote button!

Our website will be updated on Christmas Eve with pricing and full specs and will be for sale very early in the new year.

Cheers


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Really nice, like how it mounts under the bars. Good for road use as it gets the light down lower.

Just hope that mount is aluminum. That's alot of weight to have on a plastic mount.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Like the trail. Did I read correct the trail version is using the XML2 and not XP led.

Any photos of how to helmet mount.

Thx


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> Really nice, like how it mounts under the bars. Good for road use as it gets the light down lower.
> 
> Just hope that mount is aluminum. That's alot of weight to have on a plastic mount.


Don't worry about the mount, its very solid and made from Carbon reinforced Nylon.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Like the trail. Did I read correct the trail version is using the XML2 and not XP led.
> 
> Any photos of how to helmet mount.
> 
> Thx


The trail version uses XM-L2 U3 LEDs and the Urban XP-G2 S3

Then helmet mount utilises a system that can be used with GoPro. It allows the light to be mounted forward or central on the helmet and can utilise existing integrated helmet mounting systems.

Cheers


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> We are still developing the cutoff style optic, however there is an after market hood that helps with the dispersion of light.


Can you provide more info about this aftermarket hood? Couldn't find anything with the Googles.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Flamingtaco said:


> Can you provide more info about this aftermarket hood? Couldn't find anything with the Googles.


Hey - the hood is pictured in the image above. It is designed to prevent any light reflecting back in the riders eyes. It doesn't work to direct the beam but more to shift ambient light. A longer version would work to cut the beam and it is definitely something we are looking at.

The hood comes standard with the CX Trail and is aftermarket for the Urban.

Cheers


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Well the first batch of CX units are about to be shipped to our distributors and they are looking sweet!

We recently included a travel lock function to avoid having the light turn on in error while being transported.

Here are some shots of the final products. Enjoy and feel free to ask any questions you may have.

CX Trail Instructions


----------



## juhake (Oct 26, 2007)

What about the charging speed thru USB? Maximum accepted amperage, 1,5A, 2A or 2,4A or something else?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Maximum accepted is 2A via wall charger. However is restricted to 1.5A via USB Port (USB Restriction - not product)


----------



## Justin Oughton (Jan 6, 2016)

Wireless Remote any time soon?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Thats our next course of business! For all our light models. Additionally it will be retro-fittable to current lights.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Thats our next course of business! For all our light models. Additionally it will be retro-fittable to current lights.


Retro-fittable - That's awesome! When you say "current lights" is that just the 2016 models or will this include older models as well (X2V3 and XS)?
Mole


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Retro-fittable - That's awesome! When you say "current lights" is that just the 2016 models or will this include older models as well (X2V3 and XS)?
> Mole


The plan is to have retrofitable with all our lights. Lights will need to be sent into a service centre to replace the current wiring harness, however that is a simple task.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> The plan is to have retrofitable with all our lights. Lights will need to be sent into a service centre to replace the current wiring harness, however that is a simple task.


I'm sure your going to make a lot of your current customers very happy with this. Thank you very much (in advance).
Mole


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

A lot of great news here, thanks for listening to your users! A tint change combined with an upgrade to wireless is going to be a great change for my lights. Much appreciation on making it backwards compatible!

For me, this leaves the issue of a shield for the X2 and XS. Would like to see a cutoff done through reflector optics, like the Phillips Saferide. If an XS level power head unit had a proper cut off, I'd put one on my truck.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Unfortunately not, the CX optic is an integrated dual optic. This optic will also be used for another light to be released in about 6 months
> 
> At the moment we include a spot/spot and spot/wide optic in the CX sets. We will in the future offer a wide/wide (eliptical) and a commute (cutoff).
> 
> Cheers


Is this future release going to be a commuter or mountain light? Looking at the CX optic I like what I see (wider spaced and more flush with the front of the light). I've used your XS optics in several of my other lights of different brands as an upgrade and found the CX layout to produce a better beam pattern (slightly wider, especially around the front wheel) IMO.
Mole


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Do these use special battery packs or 18650 cells? Wondering I could carry a couple extra cells with me when I ride.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> The plan is to have *retrofitable ( *wireless remote ) with all our lights. Lights will need to be sent into a service centre to replace the current wiring harness, however that is a simple task.


Excellent! Can't wait to see how this retrofitable wireless remote will work. Is there a proto-type yet? I'd love to see how this might look. Personally I'd like to see something available by this summer ( North America ).

This CX Gloworm lamp looks awesome. Looks like the people looking for the perfect self-contained lamp have some great options right now. This new mounting system looks awesome ( and very well thought out ). Still I can't help but wonder if it is going to be stable enough not to vibrate when the mount is extended. No doubt though like the other Gloworm setups it should be rock solid.

*@Mr. Mole*; Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

formula4speed said:


> Do these use special battery packs or 18650 cells? Wondering I could carry a couple extra cells with me when I ride.


They use a battery pack that consists of 2 18650 cells. After market packs will be available too in either 5200mAh or 6800mAh.

Cheers


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Excellent! Can't wait to see how this retrofitable wireless remote will work. Is there a proto-type yet? I'd love to see how this might look. Personally I'd like to see something available by this summer ( North America ).
> 
> This CX Gloworm lamp looks awesome. Looks like the people looking for the perfect self-contained lamp have some great options right now. This new mounting system looks awesome ( and very well thought out ). Still I can't help but wonder if it is going to be stable enough not to vibrate when the mount is extended. No doubt though like the other Gloworm setups it should be rock solid.
> 
> *@Mr. Mole*; Thanks for the heads-up.


Hey Cat, the Wireless Remote will utilise the cable assembly as a receiver. We have just started electronic and mechanical design and aiming for Interbike release at the latest. Mounts are very stable and easy to use - have taken some time to get right.

Cheers


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

If DHL comes through we'll have the CX this afternoon. After a little testing this weekend we'll have the listing up on our site.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Action LED Lights said:


> If DHL comes through we'll have the CX this afternoon. After a little testing this weekend we'll have the listing up on our site.


Are you planning on carrying the Urban model as well?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

formula4speed said:


> Are you planning on carrying the Urban model as well?


Yes, we will have both versions.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Update: WE HAVE BOTH VERSIONS

They are sweet looking.

Included in each set:
Light with spot-spot lens installed and spot-wide included
QR handlebar clamp that holds a twist-lock mount for the light
Bracket to switch the mount to a GoPro style quick release and helmet bracket
Remote switch cable and switch mount
USB charge cable
USB out cable (for power bank use)
Misc hardware and alien keys

I'll get some test done and posted this weekend along with the website listings.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

As I keep hovering over the "Buy" button even though I don't need anymore lights I have a question.

Will you be selling spare battery packs? Would the user (me) be able to toss in my own 18650s without destroying anything/voiding warranties?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

formula4speed said:


> As I keep hovering over the "Buy" button even though I don't need anymore lights I have a question.
> 
> Will you be selling spare battery packs? Would the user (me) be able to toss in my own 18650s without destroying anything/voiding warranties?


We will be having some battery packs but it might be a few weeks.
The packs are more that just two 18650's. There is some circuitry and the contacts are both on one end.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

I promised to post some test result. My beam distribution test is what I have so far.















Not exactly what I expected. Both lights use the same optics but the smaller form factor of the Urban's XP-G2 led produces quite a different result.
The Urban's beam with the spot-spot optic is quite a tight spot beam. If your planning to use the light on the helmet paired with a wide beam on the bar and want maximum throw, then I'd say the Urban is the way to go. IMO
If you like more peripheral light the Trail has more total light but not quite as much throw. For a commuter light I'd go for the Trail or the Urban with the spot-wide optic. I believe a wide-wide is coming.
I plan on doing a light output vs runtime test in the next couple of days


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Appel said:


> Is the beampattern for the Urban light adapted for urban/commuter use??
> 
> I'm a fan of cut off beampatterns that put the light where you want it without blinding oncoming traffic.


The beam of the Urban is a pretty tight spot. If you use the wide optic it spreads the beam only horizontally so it lights the width of the road and is well contained vertically. See the beam pattern above. The vertical would be the same as shown for the Spot/Spot curve. If the light is aimed 10˚ down there is almost nothing shining forward. While not a total cut off like many cars it's pretty close.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Action LED Lights said:


> I promised to post some test result. My beam distribution test is what I have so far.
> 
> View attachment 1045351
> View attachment 1045352
> ...


That's due to the size of XP-G2. Its a normal thing. The size of the phosphor makes a big difference, smaller it is the better the throw if all else is the same. You don't see these with most lights that use xp-g2 with optics as the optic per emitter is smaller (think many 4 xp-g2 round heads). But matching a bigger tight spot xm-l2 sized optic to an xpg2 will yield a much tighter beam pattern/more throw.

This is why us light geeks are enjoying the xp-l hi emitters. They look and act like an xpg2 when in optics, but have the output of xm-l2 and can be driven at xm-l2 level currents unlike the xpg2 (without major heat issues)


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> That's due to the size of XP-G2. Its a normal thing. The size of the phosphor makes a big difference, smaller it is the better the throw if all else is the same. You don't see these with most lights that use xp-g2 with optics as the optic per emitter is smaller (think many 4 xp-g2 round heads). But matching a bigger tight spot xm-l2 sized optic to an xpg2 will yield a much tighter beam pattern/more throw.
> 
> This is why us light geeks are enjoying the xp-l hi emitters. They look and act like an xpg2 when in optics, but have the output of xm-l2 and can be driven at xm-l2 level currents unlike the xpg2 (without major heat issues)


Yeah, figured that out. We just discovered the XP-L. Will definitely be trying them out in the Trail version and maybe in place of some other XM-L2's


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

These self contained units dont see a benefit really from xp-l unless wanting to use the xp-l hi version for a tight beam pattern. Being they run a tad cooler than xm-l2, small heads can benefit from it and maintain xm-l2 output (standard xp-l, not hi version which only matches t6 xm-l2 bin atm).

Basically if your after a really nice throw light on optics, xp-l hi. If its a really small light head, normal xp-l will help a bit with heat. Otherwise no reason to ditch xm-l2 as xp-l emitters are a bit more expensive.


----------



## socaltrailrider (Jul 4, 2007)

I have the X2 and would love to be able to not have to strap a battery to my frame. How does the CX trail compare to the X2 on light output and battery life?


----------



## GH28 (Jun 16, 2014)

I have been using these lights on the bar and helmet for a while now, so I'll post up some observations.

I'm not a lighting guru, so I may gloss over some of the finer details of high end lighting. Bottom line is, these work well. I'm usually using these for 2h or so XC rides at night - long climbs followed by long descents. I have the Garmin mount set up for the bar light, and the GoPro mount set up for the helmet light. The lights come with BOTH, which is a nice touch. The kits are very all-inclusive.

I ride on some pretty fast and choppy trails, and these things are pretty much perfect in terms of output and throw. Any more light I think would honestly become overkill, and I would start getting more reflection off bushes and trees. I can ride just as fast as I would during the day. The ONLY thing I might want is a bit more peripheral throw out of the bar light, but I've only noticed that on >90 degree sweeper corners where I had to duck and point my head somewhere awkward.

I haven't figured out the programming, but I don't really need to I don't think. I just need a max setting and something below that for climbing and saving battery. I can access that easily enough.

Mostly I can't overstate how excellent it is to have lights that cleanly and quickly mount up to the helmet and bars with NO CABLES. Since I don't ride with a pack and have all my necessities on the frame, this works fantastic. In the past I've hated the hassle of turning my ride into a wiring exercise just to get going. There is ZERO intrusion on my riding when mounting these up and riding with them - click them in and start riding. Very simple, very clean, very effective.

The other thing I intend to use these for is a contingency for moto night riding. Since I have a 4900lm headlight on the bike that's powered by the stator/EFI system, I wanted a small easy-to-use helmet light I can throw on if I need to find my way back to the truck for a couple hours. This works great, and stashes behind the headlight under the bars easily. Click of a couple buttons and popping this into the GoPro mount of the helmet, and off I go.


Now, the downsides. The mounts need work, and I think GloWorm is probably working something up. The bar mount wasn't strong enough to keep the swivel head from rotating on choppy stuff even with a lock-washer. Since I built up a bike with a 35mm bar anyway, I just got some cheap fixed mount for a Garmin from Amazon - problem solved. The GoPro mount clevis also doesn't mate up properly with actual GoPro mounts, and would need to be shimmed to get clamping correctly. If you use THEIR upper mount, with THEIR lower mount, it's perfectly fine, but mixing it up with the original mounts that GoPro makes themselves is where it has issues.

So, short version - just get a fixed head bar mount and use the supplied hardware for the GoPro mount, and you'll be golden. The lights are inexpensive and provide a huge amount of value for the money, so not a big deal.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback below. Even though the CX lights are brand new we are always looking at improvements that can be made.

We will take onboard the feedback and look at the swivel action of the bar mount. cheers for pointing it out!

B



GH28 said:


> I have been using these lights on the bar and helmet for a while now, so I'll post up some observations.
> 
> I'm not a lighting guru, so I may gloss over some of the finer details of high end lighting. Bottom line is, these work well. I'm usually using these for 2h or so XC rides at night - long climbs followed by long descents. I have the Garmin mount set up for the bar light, and the GoPro mount set up for the helmet light. The lights come with BOTH, which is a nice touch. The kits are very all-inclusive.
> 
> ...


----------



## GH28 (Jun 16, 2014)

Good to hear! I know they're new, so I'm surprised they're working as well as they do. Lord knows most new products in the bike industry are basically still in the R&D phase...

I should clarify I'm using the CX Trail version.


----------

